# Outside Table



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This idea is great for boondockers or when you dont have a table at your campsite. I cut 2 pieces of plywood about 12" x 12" and got the table leg holders from a local rv supply store. I bolted the new holders to the plywood and now when I want a table outside, I put them on the ground and bring the kitchen table with legs outside. Basically all this is, is 2 platforms for the table for outside use. Easily storable when not in use (especially in the KRS models).


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Got pix???

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Noble,

I had to read your post a couple of times to figure out what you did. It was the 2 pieces of 12" x 12" plywood that threw me







...trying to figure out how a 12" square table is ever going to double as a campground table







Yikes, I scare me sometimes







That's a great idea and photos are now a must









Dawn


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> This idea is great for boondockers or when you dont have a table at your campsite. I cut 2 pieces of plywood about 12" x 12" and got the table leg holders from a local rv supply store. I bolted the new holders to the plywood and now when I want a table outside, I put them on the ground and bring the kitchen table with legs outside. Basically all this is, is 2 platforms for the table for outside use. Easily storable when not in use (especially in the KRS models).


 My outback came with an outside table that stores in a slide that is installed in the top of the storage compartment. I didn't order it that way so I thought that all OBs had it.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I appologize for the confusion. My camera isn't readily available right now but I will get either a diagram or actual pics posted soon. 
1) I took each cone shaped table stand (like on the floor in the camper) and attached it to the plywood
2) I then layed them on the ground outside under the awning
3) I then took the posts (pipe like ltable legs) and put them in the cone shaped table stands mounted to the wood that is now outside on the ground.
4) I got the table top and put it on the setup outside. your inside table is now usable outside.

When you are done and put your table back inside, the 2 platforms with the cone shaped table leg stands mounted to them are easily stored.

This mod is very useful when you are using your outside camp stove and dont want to be inside but have no table.

I am sorry I didnt take pictures but I hope this will clear up some confusion. (pictures will be posted asap)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Swany said:


> This idea is great for boondockers or when you dont have a table at your campsite. I cut 2 pieces of plywood about 12" x 12" and got the table leg holders from a local rv supply store. I bolted the new holders to the plywood and now when I want a table outside, I put them on the ground and bring the kitchen table with legs outside. Basically all this is, is 2 platforms for the table for outside use. Easily storable when not in use (especially in the KRS models).


 My outback came with an outside table that stores in a slide that is installed in the top of the storage compartment. I didn't order it that way so I thought that all OBs had it.
[/quote]
Know what?  On our invoice it shows that our 28 krs comes with a table...I have asked numerous times for the table that I feel is missing. Turns out (I'm told by the dealer) that the kargoroos don't come with a table, don't ask me why...Any other Roo owners get an outdoor table or was it just me that didn't?? I think a phone call to Keystone is in order...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

If it comes with one I haven't found it. I think the KRS people are out of luck on thre outside table. I do believe from another post above that the NON-toy haulers come with it though.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> If it comes with one I haven't found it. I think the KRS people are out of luck on thre outside table. I do believe from another post above that the NON-toy haulers come with it though.


Yes, I believe that all the others do except the Roo's that have much more storage space...makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> If it comes with one I haven't found it. I think the KRS people are out of luck on thre outside table. I do believe from another post above that the NON-toy haulers come with it though.


Yes, I believe that all the others do except the Roo's that have much more storage space...makes sense doesn't it?








[/quote]

more storage space?
























































We have a GARAGE


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ours does not have the outside table.

However we do have the morgue drawer, which, I think takes up the space where the table would be mounted in the pass thru.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> If it comes with one I haven't found it. I think the KRS people are out of luck on thre outside table. I do believe from another post above that the NON-toy haulers come with it though.


Yes, I believe that all the others do except the Roo's that have much more storage space...makes sense doesn't it?








[/quote]

more storage space?
























































We have a GARAGE





























[/quote]
Yes we do...Therefore, instead of a folding table, we should have gotten a patio set complete with a love seat, ottoman, side tables AND an umbrella


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I carry a large table with me in my under-the-bunkhouse "basement"! It's about 6 feet long by 2-1/2 feet wide. Folds in half and stores easily in the basement. Don't have to mess with the dinette set at all.









But, good idea Noble.

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Swany said:


> This idea is great for boondockers or when you dont have a table at your campsite. I cut 2 pieces of plywood about 12" x 12" and got the table leg holders from a local rv supply store. I bolted the new holders to the plywood and now when I want a table outside, I put them on the ground and bring the kitchen table with legs outside. Basically all this is, is 2 platforms for the table for outside use. Easily storable when not in use (especially in the KRS models).


 My outback came with an outside table that stores in a slide that is installed in the top of the storage compartment. I didn't order it that way so I thought that all OBs had it.
[/quote]

I assumed everyone's OB came with the table in the full through. Mine did too.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> This idea is great for boondockers or when you dont have a table at your campsite. I cut 2 pieces of plywood about 12" x 12" and got the table leg holders from a local rv supply store. I bolted the new holders to the plywood and now when I want a table outside, I put them on the ground and bring the kitchen table with legs outside. Basically all this is, is 2 platforms for the table for outside use. Easily storable when not in use (especially in the KRS models).


 My outback came with an outside table that stores in a slide that is installed in the top of the storage compartment. I didn't order it that way so I thought that all OBs had it.
[/quote]

I assumed everyone's OB came with the table in the full through. Mine did too.
[/quote]

John not all models came with the table in the pass through
Ours didn't

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Not all models HAVE a passthrough lol


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I didn't know I had one til my first rally I attended, and the guys asked if they could get my table. I'm like, I don't have one! They said, yes you do, and they showed me, up in the top of the front storage area!! I felt like a doofus!!








Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds interesting, NobleEagle.

From what I am visualizing, it does not seem very stable, but maybe I don't have it right in my head. Pictures sure would help!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just bought one of those large rectangle tables from Costco (plastic..about 15lbs) and store it on the queen bed. Works GREAT.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

My 23RS came with a table. Has anyone else found out how sharp the corners are to the brackets the table slides into? The angled aluminum brackets in the compartment are very sharp. I sliced my fingers on them a couple of times. Be carefull pulling it out.

Beerman


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> Ours does not have the outside table.
> Steve


Hey Steve:

Actually we do. It's your dinette







We've used ours outside many times. Just fold down the legs and you're good to go. No 12x12" plywood needed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beerman said:


> Has anyone else found out how sharp the corners are to the brackets the table slides into? The angled aluminum brackets in the compartment are very sharp. I sliced my fingers on them a couple of times. Be carefull pulling it out.


Yes! And the bottom edges of the table itself are like a serrated knife blade!








It's a very handy table, but great care is in order when handling.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> If it comes with one I haven't found it. I think the KRS people are out of luck on thre outside table. I do believe from another post above that the NON-toy haulers come with it though.


Yes, I believe that all the others do except the Roo's that have much more storage space...makes sense doesn't it?








[/quote]

more storage space?
























































We have a GARAGE





























[/quote]
Yes we do...Therefore, instead of a folding table, we should have gotten a patio set complete with a love seat, ottoman, side tables AND an umbrella








[/quote]

I know from being in the automotive business that if an item is listed on the invoice ( such as the table) it needs to be supplied with the product.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

ok after PDX's doubt, I had to use this "new invention" in a real scenario. Well he was right, it wasn't stable so I revamped it to ONE PIECE of plywood 20" by 40" (still easily storable in the garage of the KRS models). Apparently our garage means we dont get a factory passthrough OR an outside table so we have to improvise.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dmichaelis said:


> If it comes with one I haven't found it. I think the KRS people are out of luck on thre outside table. I do believe from another post above that the NON-toy haulers come with it though.


Yes, I believe that all the others do except the Roo's that have much more storage space...makes sense doesn't it?








[/quote]

more storage space?
























































We have a GARAGE





























[/quote]
Yes we do...Therefore, instead of a folding table, we should have gotten a patio set complete with a love seat, ottoman, side tables AND an umbrella








[/quote]

I know from being in the automotive business that if an item is listed on the invoice ( such as the table) it needs to be supplied with the product.
[/quote]
Thanks dmichaelis, I'm going to inquire as to where my table is when I go back for our new steps







Have you called the dealer yet about your rear stabilizer?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Always good to give something new a trial run, before using it in the heat of battle!








Sorry the first one did not work out. I just assumed I was visualizing it wrong.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just bought one of those large rectangle tables from Costco (plastic..about 15lbs) and store it on the queen bed. Works GREAT.


Mine did not come with a table...sniff...sniff







but I already had had the table that Jim has...plus I have an aluminum square table from Cabelas that comes apart and rolls up and fits in it's own bag.


----------

